# New Raleigh International, looking good.....



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

It's nice to see steel might be making a come back. I like the fact they chrome most of the luggs on this model. The size range leaves a little to be deslred though.

Raleigh Bicycles International


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Yep, they did a fantastic job. Needs a chrome stem and seatpost though.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Peanya said:


> Yep, they did a fantastic job. Needs a chrome stem and seatpost though.


Yes, I never liked the look of threadless on a lugged steel frame, it cheapens it. Keep that look for aluminum, tig welded steel and carbon frames. No flames, just my little ol opinion.


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

*Yes!*



High Gear said:


> It's nice to see steel might be making a come back.


Raleigh has always done steel right. As a collector of vintage Raleighs, I was really excited to see them going back to a classic lugged frame, kinda like putting on a throwback jersey.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

We need more pictures! They are teasing us with the side shot, I want close ups of the lugs, etc.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

They are selling for close to 6 grand I think.


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

Just beautiful! I love the chrome lugs and the black cables with red housing. I’ve always liked the red, gold and black headbadge but the all chrome is pretty slick!
It’s tough to tell from any of the pics but is the chainstay chrome or painted?


----------



## CAADabout (Sep 13, 2011)

Road tested one the other day. Ride was smooth over rough asphalt and shifting was adequate, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Shifting was adequate? Is there something wrong with Dura Ace that make shifting only adequate? This is Shimano's flagship, it should shift flawlessly. It must not have been adjusted properly.


----------



## mapleleafs-13 (Oct 13, 2011)

i always thought super modern groupsets look rediculous on steel bikes


----------



## Mottleydude (Sep 7, 2011)

*Just built a 2011 Raleigh Intenational*

I bought just the frame set and built it up with Campy Athena Carbon 11sp, Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheels. Continental 4000 clinchers, FSA OS99 Stem, Polished Aluminum Ritchey Pro handlebars and Seat Post with a Brooks B-17 saddle. Obviously this is more a grand fondo bike than for racing but man does she ride sweet.
It is responsive, agile, tracks beautifully.


----------



## Mottleydude (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh yea...only 19 lbs.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Mottleydude said:


> I bought just the frame set and built it up with Campy Athena Carbon 11sp, Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheels. Continental 4000 clinchers, FSA OS99 Stem, Polished Aluminum Ritchey Pro handlebars and Seat Post with a Brooks B-17 saddle. Obviously this is more a grand fondo bike than for racing but man does she ride sweet.
> It is responsive, agile, tracks beautifully.


Beautiful. Let see some close-up pics of the lugs!


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

I love it! The chrome lugs definitely make this bike pop. Don't know about the DA though. I'm thinking more along the line of full aluminum group. 
Otherwise very nice.


----------



## Mottleydude (Sep 7, 2011)

*Lugs*



High Gear said:


> Beautiful. Let see some close-up pics of the lugs!


Thank you. I'll try to post some. They're actually pretty standard investment cast long point lugs that have been filed down and chrome plated. They look very nice but they are not artisan carved lugs like you would see on a Colnago Master Light or some Waterfords. 

I think I chose well with the polished aluminum Ritchey post and handlebars. I think they look much better on this frame than the FSA Carbon parts the bike retails with and only a few grams heavier. The frameset came with the threadless headset installed and the FSA OS 99 stem was thrown in as a gift. I was originally going to build this with Campy Chorus but the guy I had build this suggested that there's not much difference between chorus and athena in preformance and quality and that the athena groupo would look better on this bike. I followed his advice and I'm glad I did.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

beautiful bike


----------



## Wheelspeed (Nov 3, 2006)

High Gear said:


> Yes, I never liked the look of threadless on a lugged steel frame, it cheapens it. Keep that look for aluminum, tig welded steel and carbon frames. No flames, just my little ol opinion.


I'm the other way... as a fan of the ride that steel gives, I think it's still a viable material to make a bike frame from, so there's no need to play the retro card on every steel frame. I really don't like that Raleigh chose old-style decals either. Why do that? It's like they assume the only people who will want to buy this bike are old people who want a bike that reminds them of some old bike they used to own or wished they could own in the past.

I'd rather Raleigh splash modern-looking decals on it, add some color, make the lugs more understated, and say "hey, a high-quality modern bike doesn't have to be made of CF"! :thumbsup:


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Wheelspeed said:


> I'm the other way... as a fan of the ride that steel gives, I think it's still a viable material to make a bike frame from, so there's no need to play the retro card on every steel frame. I really don't like that Raleigh chose old-style decals either. Why do that? It's like they assume the only people who will want to buy this bike are old people who want a bike that reminds them of some old bike they used to own or wished they could own in the past.
> 
> I'd rather Raleigh splash modern-looking decals on it, add some color, make the lugs more understated, and say "hey, a high-quality modern bike doesn't have to be made of CF"! :thumbsup:


I agree with your point about the graphics. However, as far as threadless stems go, I don't think they look good on thin tubed bikes. I never thought that invention was ever worth it's weight in grams. Once you cut that steerer tube......well, you know.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

My dad bought me a Raleigh International in the early 70's. It was gold in color and had all Campy gear. Here I am 35 years later wishing I still had that horse. If I ever find one, I'm going to buy it. Little did I know then that I would start road biking 35 years later  
Your's looks great!


----------



## Mottleydude (Sep 7, 2011)

Wheelspeed said:


> I'm the other way... as a fan of the ride that steel gives, I think it's still a viable material to make a bike frame from, so there's no need to play the retro card on every steel frame. I really don't like that Raleigh chose old-style decals either. Why do that? It's like they assume the only people who will want to buy this bike are old people who want a bike that reminds them of some old bike they used to own or wished they could own in the past.
> 
> I'd rather Raleigh splash modern-looking decals on it, add some color, make the lugs more understated, and say "hey, a high-quality modern bike doesn't have to be made of CF"! :thumbsup:


I couldn't agree more. If I was still racing I would have went with CF. But I'm not and I"m about 35# over my racing weight and I have no intentions of racing again. CF is strong and lite and gives great versatility in frame building but it not only lacks durability but to build a CF bike with the ride quality of a top notch steel frame cost almost twice as much.

I chose steel because of its suberb ride quality when built well, its durability and its value. The couple of extra pounds are meaningless to me and I'm not going to pay thousands of dollars more just to shave a few pounds and sacrifice durability. I expect this bike to last me another 10 years or more.


----------



## Mottleydude (Sep 7, 2011)

High Gear said:


> I agree with your point about the graphics. However, as far as threadless stems go, I don't think they look good on thin tubed bikes. I never thought that invention was ever worth it's weight in grams. Once you cut that steerer tube......well, you know.


Aesthetics are subjective. What is not subjective are the superior mechanical properties of the threadless headset/stem over quill and post. It's stronger, tighter, lighter. I personally have no problem with the looks but to be honest with you the seller I bought the frame from threw the stem in as a gift. Zero cost to me sure did improve it's aesthetic value in my eyes!


----------



## Mottleydude (Sep 7, 2011)

willieboy said:


> My dad bought me a Raleigh International in the early 70's. It was gold in color and had all Campy gear. Here I am 35 years later wishing I still had that horse. If I ever find one, I'm going to buy it. Little did I know then that I would start road biking 35 years later
> Your's looks great!


You can usually find Raleigh Internationals, circa 1970, on ebay. The problem is it's hard to upgrade them due to the 125 mm rear triangle spacing. Makes it hard to upgrade to modern components. They were good bikes. Reynolds 531, chromed forks and lugs. Campag parts. I know people who rode Raleigh Intls back when I first started riding. They all had chromes lugs, chromed steel form an understated monochromatic paint job and "International" writen in cursive on the frame set. 

http://sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/international.html


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Mottleydude said:


> I couldn't agree more. If I was still racing I would have went with CF. But I'm not and I"m about 35# over my racing weight and I have no intentions of racing again. CF is strong and lite and gives great versatility in frame building but it not only lacks durability but to build a CF bike with the ride quality of a top notch steel frame cost almost twice as much.
> 
> I chose steel because of its suberb ride quality when built well, its durability and its value. The couple of extra pounds are meaningless to me and I'm not going to pay thousands of dollars more just to shave a few pounds and sacrifice durability. I expect this bike to last me another 10 years or more.


Great point. Amen brother!


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*I'm only interested in the frame*

Where does one go to look at a Raleigh? Fourty years ago I had a Raleigh Competition with Huret Jubilee components. 54 years ago I had a Raleigh/Robinhood three speed. And both black.

I could see myself on this Raleigh. I love my Quatro/Record lots, but I miss the classic lines of a steel bike. Like my old Basso, Benotto, and Bianchi TSX Ultra-Lite.

I'm only interested in the frame and not a complete bike. I'd build it with Veloce or Athena. I think a lot of steel fans would be interested in just the frame.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Wheelspeed said:


> I'm the other way... as a fan of the ride that steel gives, I think it's still a viable material to make a bike frame from, so there's no need to play the retro card on every steel frame.


I agree. I'd want to ride my steel frame under all conditions, even fast club rides. And I don't want to be reaching for downtube shifters, or be handicaped by five cogs.

Though there are times when you are going to leave the bike alone, like a DeRosa from the '70's with a Campy group. This I'd hang on the wall.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*So what is the cost?*

So what is the cost for the complete Dura-Ace bike? How much for the frameset? Any other colors?
I'd only buy the frame and build with Campy silver. 

Interesting that one could predict that Raleigh would go with Shimano. And why is that?
It's like Campy wasn't even on their radar. Kinda like ordering fast food. "I'll take a burger and fries" or "Ya got a Trek with Shimano". Shimano has become the Kleenex (generic) of the bike world. The old Raleighs featured Campy.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*price*

I'm guessing $1500 for the frame. Is it even made in England.


----------



## Mottleydude (Sep 7, 2011)

Bill Bikie said:


> Where does one go to look at a Raleigh? Fourty years ago I had a Raleigh Competition with Huret Jubilee components. 54 years ago I had a Raleigh/Robinhood three speed. And both black.
> 
> I could see myself on this Raleigh. I love my Quatro/Record lots, but I miss the classic lines of a steel bike. Like my old Basso, Benotto, and Bianchi TSX Ultra-Lite.
> 
> I'm only interested in the frame and not a complete bike. I'd build it with Veloce or Athena. I think a lot of steel fans would be interested in just the frame.


I purchased the frame, complete with head set and stem on ebay. You can find the frame and fork often on ebay for around $1000/$1200 for frame and fork.

I pretty much what you described. I built mine with Athena Carbon and Mavic Ksyerium elite wheels.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Mottleydude said:


> I purchased the frame, complete with head set and stem on ebay. You can find the frame and fork often on ebay for around $1000/$1200 for frame and fork.
> 
> I pretty much what you described. I built mine with Athena Carbon and Mavic Ksyerium elite wheels.


Was this a new frame? I'd rather go through my shop and Raleigh or a distributor. Also I'd like to see one first at a dealer.
-Thanks


----------



## Mottleydude (Sep 7, 2011)

Bill Bikie said:


> Was this a new frame? I'd rather go through my shop and Raleigh or a distributor. Also I'd like to see one first at a dealer.
> -Thanks


Yes, it was a new frame. Can't blame you for wanting to go through your dealer but you should expect to pay around $1,500 for frame and fork at a dealer. My understanding is this is a Maxway frame. You can probably do better price wise dealing directly with them. MAXWAY CYCLES CO., LTD.


----------

